# Torque question



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Why must you pull the bands/tubes over the top of the fork? It makes more sense with the tubes, because they could pop out. Thank you.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Because that is how the frame is set up to be shot.

Someone mentioned a hack or mod to make it TTF, but I've never tried it or seen it.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Video explaining TTF adaptation. I understand that, but why can't you just pull straight back? Safety?

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Can you post a pic of you holding it and how you want to pull it?

The slingshot that is. 

Are you meaning pull straight back from the side they are tied on?

As a general rule, the bands go from one side of the tips and either over the top or around the outside. Yes, it has to do with safety and probably a bunch of other physics issues of where the ammo is going to release.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> Can you post a pic of you holding it and how you want to pull it?
> 
> The slingshot that is.
> 
> ...


Yes, I meant pulling them back from the side they are tied on. Thinking about it more, if the bands were pulled straight back, fork hits would probably be more likely.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

I believe that is a style once used, but rarely seen any more. I'm guessing it is due to safety and accuracy.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I use a similar approach to what I think you mean. Its TTF (THROUGH the fork) as in literally - ball in tube / matchstick / soft plug etc. all the same idea really. I quite like this approach. In some cases it can be used over or around the fork - but IMO there is like up to an inch of band which is binding against the frame - so thats 4-5 inches of draw thats effected in a squelch... I like direct through the fork 'attached' at the side facing away from me. I use this on my Wasp Delta wing - and have gone on to use on 2 self-made steel laser cut frames.

You should in theory be able to make some form of mini oculars plug that would fit in the torque for this approach quite easily.

So no - you don't have to pull the tubes over or around - you go go right through or like bent wire frames directly from the binding...

For me this works well.


----------



## pirateking (Jul 3, 2017)

As noted, It's the designed 'style'. I use mine OTT with tubes thru the holes, OTT with flats tied on, OTT with tabbed looped tubes. Never thought about TTF setup, but that SS video with TTF tubes is slick so I gotta try that. I have SS heavy latex flats w/rubber band ties OTT,on mine now. was my first new frame in many years. very comfortable to shoot well with anything I tried.

Be well


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

NattyShotz said:


> brucered said:
> 
> 
> > Can you post a pic of you holding it and how you want to pull it?
> ...


As in "against the ties" (ATT) shooting? It can be done if its tied tight enough, can be shot through the forks if forks are wide enough or also shot pfs style. You can shoot a pfs att style also. Try it.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Yup you can pull against the ties if you tie them really securely. It's uncommon to see it used though.

Having your bands go over or around the forks just puts the draw-weight mostly on the frame itself rather than on the ties.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

NattyShotz said:


> Why must you pull the bands/tubes over the top of the fork? It makes more sense with the tubes, because they could pop out. Thank you.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


Hi NattyShotz,

The bands and tubes both are going over the top, because the fork is low and if you pull against the tie it make the shot so close to the hand. So Torque is OTT

HOWEVER

Pulling against tie is a great way of shooting with natural "Y" shaped slingshots for example. The wrist position is a little bit different when shooting ergo style slingshots (Torque) and symmetrical slingshots, like a natural "Y".

Horizontal or vertical hold also makes difference. Pulling against tie is a very effective method. You can shoot directly between fingers and use the natural pointing phenomenon. Great for instinctive FLIPs. If you want to know more about "FLIP" slingshots in general, Dan Ambrosius has a super video on the topic!

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Tremoside said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > Why must you pull the bands/tubes over the top of the fork? It makes more sense with the tubes, because they could pop out. Thank you.
> ...


Thanks for the information and the video link. Funnily enough, I was pulling against the ties with my natural fork pictured in my profile picture. I tried it once with the Torque and got a nasty hand slap, so your response makes perfect sense.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Natty. Meet Tremo he designed the Torque and takes slingshottery to scientific heights.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

mattwalt said:


> Natty. Meet Tremo he designed the Torque and takes slingshottery to scientific heights.


Haha, I had no idea he designed the Torque. He's definitely got an eye for design. I love my Torque and after a week or so I plan on writing a review of it from a newbie perspective.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Ya it's an amazing slingshot, it's so ergo when holding it at an angle like drawing a bow and arrow.


----------

